# online shopping vs store shopping



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

here's the latest - somewhere else on here I posted about a shoe shop that was charging customers a fitting fee, deducted if they bought from the store and said it didn't happen in camera shops where a lot of people go to get advice, handle a camera (or other equipment) then buy online cheaper.

Well now it does happen:

Sydney camera shoppers charged $30 'explanation fee'

There are great savings to be made shopping online but at what cost? local retailers say it will cost local jobs and businesses will close - arguments against that say - well if you can't compete get out - but is it a level playing field?

I know I have saved hundreds of dollars by buying online (not grey products either - all have valid Australian warranties) and , because of my current financial situation (disability pensioner) will keep doing so if I purchase any more gear - expensive hobby this photography :sigh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

So far, our shops haven't caught on to that idea... yet.... Then again though, when I go 'testing', I don't look for assistance. Places like 'PC World' and the 'White-goods' electronics shops have things like cameras, mouses etc. attached with security-cords; customers can pick them up and inspect them, but not walk away with them.

Not only that, by the time I've found an assistant, my beard's grown a couple more mm's and they just read what's on the little 'spec-label' by the side of the item :laugh:


----------

